#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-29
 * genii-around sips
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<genii-around> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi genii-around
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-30
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * genii-around makes a fresh batch of coffee
 * s-fox fancies tea ;)
<genii-around> :)
<s-fox> How are you genii-around  ?
<genii-around> Pretty good although work is a bit busy.
<Chat4211> hey
#ubuntu-ca 2011-08-31
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> small markets don't have to switch to digital tv tonight ...no ota didgtal here , same old snowy analog :(
<BluesKaj> er digital
<johanbr> We decided not to get cable when we moved last month, not worth $60/month for something we hardly ever watched
<BluesKaj> johanbr, yeah, we have a sat dish but , it's nice to get local service ota
<genii-around> So you at least know what the local news and weather alerts, etc...
<BluesKaj> we've had an attic antenna for yrs , with uhf which is supposed receive digital signals , so we're ready for it . but as usuall the boonies ger lost in the crtc's stupid decisions not make small markets switch over, yet the local ctv is on the satellite , so their uplink is already digital ...they have no excuses except the cost of  amuch lower powered transmitter since digital is so much more efficient than analog
<BluesKaj> as for the cbc , global and the one indie local transmitters ..who knows
<BluesKaj> I'll run a scan tomorrow
<genii-around> Hm, that reminds me I have an old Hauppauge hvr-1600 someplace I should probably dig out and test
<BluesKaj> I was looking at the new Hauppauge HD 1212/19 pvr with the component video inputs, for recording on a pc .
<BluesKaj> without having to use mythtv...and it comes with native linux drivers available
<BluesKaj> wife asks me...how many pvrs do we need ? :)
<genii-around> One for every channel! ;)
<BluesKaj> she loads up the pvr with those damn reality shows which I can't stand , so I was thinking of more room for shows that I'd like to eventually watch
<BluesKaj> she's a really intelligent woman but her fascination with big brother etc is very puzzling
<genii-around> BluesKaj: In our house, I set up a box which basically just has a huge RAID5 and we all use it to dump our shows etc or stream from
<BluesKaj> right , I use this pc as a media server for shows I DL . mostly Brit stuff like Top Gear etc , which is 2-3 yrs behind on BBC Canada and some movies of course
<BluesKaj> huge raid 5 eh, sounds very cool :)
<BluesKaj> what do you use to dump the shows ? a capture card/tv tuner ?
<BluesKaj> Tivo maybe ?
<genii-around> 12 1Tb drives ( 10 active, 2 spares ) then 2 small drives in a RAID1 for booting
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I have in there 1 Nvidia 8800 GTX and 1 Sapphire Radeon HD3450
<genii-around> ( old stuff now but both bought brand-new at the time )
<genii-around> The box itself can dualboot either XP Media Center Edition or MythTV
<genii-around> I think I might also have Win 7 64bit on it somewhere
<BluesKaj> how does the video get transferred to the box ?
<BluesKaj>  MythTV, ok so you have a tuner of some sort
<genii-around> Yes, both cards have HD tuners
<BluesKaj> nice !
<genii-around> We also have here two Scientific Atlanta 8300HD standalone boxes, one in basement one in livingroom. The one in livingroom has a 2Tb hd attached
<BluesKaj> bbiab
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-01
<billybigrigger> hey all
<BluesKaj> hey folks
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-02
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<genii-around> Hm. October 13 is a Thursday.
<dscassel> genii-around: Yup, the release always drops on a Thursday.
<dscassel> (Gives them Friday to sort out any major catastrophes, I guess. :)
<BluesKaj> Final release , not so final ..realy :)
<genii-around> Heh.
<genii-around> I may not be able to hold it on that particular day, I'll know more Tuesday
<BluesKaj> ooowwwooo, we have dangerous looking front moving in , the large cloud in west is actually greenish...seen that before ..tornado !
<BluesKaj> it's close to 32 and 80% humidity here
<genii-around> OK, I just had to talk with the restaurant owner on another matter and asked him about Oct 13, it's a go.
<genii-around> Posted now http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/1262/detail/
<billybigrigger> genii-around, sup
<genii-around> Hi billybigrigger :) Just got venue confirmation for Toronto release-party, as posted above
<dscassel> I usually hold the release party on the following Saturday.
<dscassel> Cool, thanks, genii-around :D
<genii-around> dscassel: :)
<billybigrigger> wish i was  going to be in toronta
<billybigrigger> torana i guess i should say
<billybigrigger> any calgary parties being held...anyone
<billybigrigger> ?
<dscassel> billybigrigger: Only if you hold one. :)
<dscassel> Doesn't take much.  Just schedule a time and a place.  I'm sure we could get a few people out.
<billybigrigger> time is an issue for me, that's all
<billybigrigger> i don't have the time/resources to hold on, now attending would be more up my alley
<dscassel> So all you gotta do is convince someone *else* to run it. :)
<billybigrigger> hehe true true
<dscassel> It really doesn't have to be anything more than "Meet up here on this night," though.
<dscassel> We can help publicize.  Although it helps if you can get the word out locally.
<billybigrigger> october is a busy time, winter fire up in my line of work is the most important part of the winter season :) super busy, you know what i mean?
<billybigrigger> br\
<billybigrigger> b
<dscassel> Oh, trust me. I know busy. :)
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-03
<SIR_Taco> This migh sound like a self-less plug, but if your local fire department doesn't do a "boot drive" to raise money for Muscular Dystrophy Cananda, please donate http://www.muscle.ca/
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<tucnak> Hi, everybody!
<tucnak> Gnome better than Unity
<dscassel> Lame.
<dscassel> Global Jam at Kwartzlab (in Kitchener) just a few hours away!
<BluesKaj> geekfest ! :)
<dscassel> Yup. :D
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj, thought you quit hanging out in here?
<BluesKaj> I did for a while . billybigrigger ...been back for a while tho too
<billybigrigger> shows how much i hang out :P
<billybigrigger> wow, i think i'm starting to like gentoo again :P
<billybigrigger> everything works haha
<willwh> really? :p
<willwh> billybigrigger: interesting - how long did it take you to compile etc tec etc
<billybigrigger> not long at all
<willwh> I stopped using gentoo 'cause it was just a time sync to get it up in the first instance
<billybigrigger> i had a working xfce system within 6-7 hours, on my laptop
<willwh> time sink(?)
<willwh> hmm
<willwh> vs xubuntu install on my thinkpad t61 (~39min?)
<willwh> something like that
<willwh> ahaha
<billybigrigger> xfce was 208 packages, gnome is 156....
<willwh> ;oo
<billybigrigger> emerging gnome right now, xfce is nice and fast, but meh....
<willwh> I love xfce
<billybigrigger> its boring
<billybigrigger> but fast :P
<willwh> install awn
<willwh> :P
<willwh> enjoy
<billybigrigger> heh
<billybigrigger> i tried awn way back in ubuntu, wasn't a fan
<billybigrigger> anyone here play heroes of newearth?
<willwh> nope
<billybigrigger> im getting addicted again
<billybigrigger> it's about the only thing my radeon is worth playing :)
<willwh> what is it exactly?
<billybigrigger> i don't know what the definition of it is :P
<billybigrigger> it's fun once you get the hang of it
<billybigrigger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heroes_of_Newerth
<billybigrigger> 3:15
<billybigrigger> >>> Jobs: 58 of 156 complete, 1 running             Load avg: 1.15, 1.54, 1.88
<billybigrigger> oh compiling is sooooo fun :|
<billybigrigger> heh
<billybigrigger> over a 1/3 done in 45 mins, not bad i guess
<billybigrigger> gnome is a whore though too
<billybigrigger> ......
<willwh> ?? :o
<billybigrigger> 87/156...
<willwh> ;d
<willwh> I am tempted to install gentoo on the lappy tbh
<billybigrigger> gentoo sucks sometimes :) but have a fast clean system is nice...ubuntu seems to be getting bloated...
<willwh> yes, I agree with that
<willwh> archlinux might be a good middle of the road
<billybigrigger> arch was ok for me, i like gentoo better
<willwh> :]
<billybigrigger> holy frig
<billybigrigger> webkit is killing me!
<billybigrigger> almost 2 hrs of compiling...
<billybigrigger> i just want to play some HoN now haha
<billybigrigger> must have scared it, finally done :P
<willwh> :D
#ubuntu-ca 2011-09-04
<billybigrigger> :|
<billybigrigger> 3 hrs in, and python failed....
<billybigrigger> fml
<billybigrigger> HON IT IS! haha
<willwh> ;]
<billybigrigger> sweet
<billybigrigger> no need to start from scratch...fix broken package and resume away...
<billybigrigger> i DO love gentoo hahaha
<billybigrigger> got gentoo running yet?
<billybigrigger> :P
<willwh> hahaha
<willwh> no
<billybigrigger> tsk tsk
<billybigrigger> hehe
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BluesKaj> , BBL
<billybigrigger> sup all
<willwh> yooooooo
<willwh> the sky
<willwh> :D
<ball> mornin'
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-29
<parmount> hey
<DarwinSurvivor> parmount: hey
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-30
<parmount> whatsup
<KombuchaKip> New Ubuntu audiocast: http://soundcloud.com/ubuntu-audiocast/ubuntu-audiocast-teaser-3
#ubuntu-ca 2012-08-31
<BobJonkman> I may be coming to Toronto tomorrow; where's the place to hang out now that Linuxcaffe is no longer open?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-09-02
<Abrax> hi
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-26
<johanbr> cjpcjp_: I'd recommend having it as a separate user (the user which your web server runs as)
<cjpcjp_> which would be www-data in my case. However, it currently is set as such and yet I keep getting: Forbidden: You don't have permission to access / on this server
<cjpcjp_> Somewhat baffled. Where else could permission to the root www folder be set?
<sigint> cjpcjp_: Try:
<sigint> stat /
<sigint> And paste the first line of output that begins with 'Access:'
<cjpcjp_> Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
<cjpcjp_> Access: 2013-08-24 22:13:20.365102236 -0600
<cjpcjp_> Modify: 2013-08-23 16:41:55.716656374 -0600
<cjpcjp_> Change: 2013-08-23 16:41:55.716656374 -0600 Birth: -
<cjpcjp_> I've never seen 'stat /'
<sigint> cjpcjp_: Do the same for /var/www
<cjpcjp_> ah, I was being foolish, my bad. Brain is just jelly at this stage in the problem solving game :)
<cjpcjp_> Access: (0755/drwxr-xr-x)  Uid: (   33/www-data)   Gid: (   33/www-data)
<cjpcjp_> Access: 2013-08-25 16:51:21.113322560 -0600
<cjpcjp_> Modify: 2013-08-25 13:15:05.416354924 -0600
<cjpcjp_> Change: 2013-08-25 18:01:22.202833739 -0600 Birth: -
<cjpcjp_> Uid = User ID Gid = Group ID
<cjpcjp_> I get it now haha
<sigint> Were you trying to access /var/www as www-data? If you weren't it'd cause problems
<cjpcjp_> I made the unbelievable error of setting a sweeping permission to /var/www that gave it to the main user. After rebooting my server last night, everything went to the shits good sir and I've been trying to remedy it by setting to default
<cjpcjp_> So I take it I should be able to access /var/www with www-data:www-data
<cjpcjp_> Yet I am not
<sigint> cjpcjp_: I bet if you did:
<sigint> stat /var/www/*
<sigint> you'd see some strange permissions
<cjpcjp_> I do indeed.
<cjpcjp_> Hmm.. however the main folder that holds the site trying to be accessed is www-data:www-data
<cjpcjp_> I would imagine all I need is /var/www and /var/www/webite to be www-data:www-data for it to be accessible remotely, no?
<sigint> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<sigint> sudo chmod -R 0755 /var/www
<sigint> Run those two commands
<sigint> then try again
<sigint> Maybe it's something weird other than that, buuut leave no stone unturned before you start tearing your hair out
<sigint> If you need the explanation, the first command will make /var/www and all its subfiles owned by www-data. The second will give www-data read/write/execute perms and will give anyone else just read and execute
<sigint> In fact that might not be the proper permission... I'm not sure if www-data would generally need write permissions and I'm not convinced that anyone else needs exec permissions... but it'd certainly work
<cjpcjp_> true. curious, I am running ISPConfig and its permissions are set to another user, is it safe to say that I could reset those perms afterwards?
<sigint> I'm not familiar with ISPConfig, just a moment
<cjpcjp_> sudo chown -R ispconfig:ispconfig /var/www/ispconfig
<sigint> That would probably work fine, I think
<cjpcjp_> I would love to be able to see the goup and user when I 'ls-l' command, however it just shows the user
<cjpcjp_> let's give it a go!
<sigint> You may need to give ispconfig some additional permissions, but you can cross that bridge when you get to it
<sigint> Actually scratch that, it should be fine. although if you're running ispconfig it looks like you'll definitly need write perms for www-data
<cjpcjp_> holy beans, it stills doesn't work!?
<sigint> Ruh-roh
<cjpcjp_> I restarted apache2 as well
<sigint> What is apache2 running as?
<cjpcjp_> root
<cjpcjp_> should be, right?
<sigint> Well... no
<sigint> It should be running as www-data
<sigint> That is a problem. If you are running a legit server as root, you should fix that immediately
<cjpcjp_> I'm curious sigint, this all started yesterday when I rebooted my server. First thing I noticed was that when finished booting, I started in a Login Shell instead of an Interactive one, I no longer begin in bash.
<cjpcjp_> I'm wondering if there is any correlation? I don't believe so
<cjpcjp_> oh really!
<cjpcjp_> should it be user instead?
<cjpcjp_> ok
<sigint> sec, battery
<cjpcjp_> would the commands be: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /etc/apache2/*
<sigint> Nope
<cjpcjp_> then: sudo chmod -R 0755 /etc/apache2/*
<sigint> Just a second, I'll get back to you
<cjpcjp_> thanks so much sigint, I really appreciate your help
<sigint> Can you run this for me? ps -ef | grep apache
<sigint> I may have been mistaken earlier
<sigint> It could also shed light on the problem
<cjpcjp_> root      6340     1  0 19:50 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<cjpcjp_> www-data  6344  6340  0 19:50 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<cjpcjp_> www-data  6370  6340  0 19:50 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<cjpcjp_> www-data  6371  6340  0 19:50 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<cjpcjp_> www-data  6372  6340  0 19:50 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<cjpcjp_> www-data  6373  6340  0 19:50 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<cjpcjp_> www-data  6374  6340  0 19:50 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<cjpcjp_> www-data  6400  6340  0 19:50 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<sigint> Oh okay, that looks fine. Forget the blather I said about root
<cjpcjp_> avis      7284 20875  0 19:59 pts/10   00:00:00 grep --color=auto apachehaha! it's all good, process of elimination
<cjpcjp_> hehaha! it's all good, process of elimination
<sigint> Okay, well, all the permissions look good... just reiterate for me, what exactly are you trying to do that's causing this error?
<cjpcjp_> I was trying to install graylog2 with Mongodb. Finished the installation taken from here:http://mrickert.com/2013/04/04/install-and-setup-graylog2-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<cjpcjp_> Had to restart and the world fell a part
<cjpcjp_> *apart
<cjpcjp_> I've since turned off the service itself: graylog-server
<cjpcjp_> I should note that once I attemoted to reboot, it hanged on Radicale service (a calendar service) which I have since removed from /sites-enabled and uninstalled
<sigint> I see
<sigint> So you get an error while trying to install as per those instructions? At what step? And what exactly was the error?
<cjpcjp_> no errors actually. whole thing ran perfectly
<cjpcjp_> the only issues I felt that may have caused problems was* add graylog2 webserver by modifying the default site:
<cjpcjp_> /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<sigint> I see... so what exactly is the problem? Are you unable to use the web interfae?
<cjpcjp_> when I go to my server via browser pixel.uni.cx it doesn't load the index.html
<cjpcjp_> at first it loaded my phpbb forums, now nothing, just good ol' fashioned forbidden /
<sigint> Oh, hahaha this isn't what I expected
<sigint> I can't remember how to fix this off the top of my head, I'm not an apache expert. But I have encountered it before and I remember it being totally simple
<sigint> Gimme a minute or two
<sigint> (if anyone DOES know off the top of their head, please chime in)
<cjpcjp_> you're a blessing sigint! I've tried all I know with Googlefu, so a fresh mind is much appreciated
<sigint> cjpcjp_: Can you pastebin your /etc/apache2/sites-available/default?
<cjpcjp_> sure
<cjpcjp_> http://pastebin.com/KJBSu3Uh
<sigint> Thanks
<cjpcjp_> no thank you
<cjpcjp_> see anything out of the ordinary?
<sigint> I don't think so, but I'm researching
<sigint> Oh, can you do ls /etc/apache2/sites-available
<sigint> and let me know what you see?
<cjpcjp_> k
<cjpcjp_> http://pastebin.com/duWna6me
<cjpcjp_> apps.vhost belongs to owncloud service
<cjpcjp_> forums is phpbb
<cjpcjp_> munin is monitoring software that just doesn't like me :) and therefor, doesn't work
<cjpcjp_> pastebin is my own pastebin
<cjpcjp_> pcl.uni.cx is a url shortener
<cjpcjp_> *pxl.uni.cx
<cjpcjp_> and of course wiki is mediawiki
<sigint> Geez that's a lot of stuff, haha
<sigint> I can't lie, I'm clutching at straws here a little. So if you're losing interest or want to looks elsewhere, no need to consume your time. But if you'd lie me to keep trying, could you pastebin the files for your forum and for graylog2?
<cjpcjp_> Any help you can provide, I am more than grateful sigint. If you're still willing, I will keep troubleshooting with you.
<sigint> Alright, well, hit me :)
<cjpcjp_> haha! awesome
<cjpcjp_> k, one sec
<sigint> I get something out of this too anyway. Learning is fun
<cjpcjp_> should the default file not have as much stuff?
<cjpcjp_> graylog2: http://pastebin.com/WY743xEp
<cjpcjp_> indeed, no better way to learn than troubleshoot
<sigint> Whoops, I think I may have found the problem
<sigint> Your default looks normal, it matches mine exactly
<sigint> but,
<sigint> Okay, let me take a step back actually
<cjpcjp_> awesome!
<sigint> When you load pixel.uni.cx, what are you expecting to see? Your forums?
<cjpcjp_> I've since stopped the graylog2 server
<cjpcjp_> no, my website. which is located in /var/www/pixel/index.html
<cjpcjp_> it should be noted you can actually reach the forums via the subdomain: forums.pixel.uni.cx
<sigint> Hmm, right
<sigint> Well, it looks like this graylog thing is overriding your document root, I think
<cjpcjp_> AHA! son of a bitch graylog. hahaha
<cjpcjp_> should I a2dissite graylog2
<cjpcjp_> and reboot?
<sigint> Yeeess... I think.
<sigint> One other short-term option
<sigint> Ahh, forget that actually
<sigint> Just disable it
<cjpcjp_> Site graylog2 disabled.
<cjpcjp_> To activate the new configuration, you need to run: service apache2 reload
<cjpcjp_> k, I've reloaded apache2 and now I get the forums directly from visiting pixel.uni.cx
<sigint> Excellent, that wasn't that complicated
<cjpcjp_> http://pixel.uni.cx/pixel/index.html
<cjpcjp_> The requested URL /pixel/index.html was not found on this server.
<sigint> Hmm, is the file actually there? in /var/www/pixel
<cjpcjp_> there is an index.html there, yes
<cjpcjp_> this is the folder /var/www/pixel http://i.imgur.com/Cv9iDKt.png
<cjpcjp_> I don't understand why it would ignore the index.html
<sigint> Now that's odd
<sigint> ... no it's not actually, haha
<sigint> I think I got it again
<sigint> Can you show me /etc/apache2/sites-available/forums
<sigint> please?
<cjpcjp_> yup
<cjpcjp_> forums: http://pastebin.com/ZaxBsT1L
<cjpcjp_> AllowOverride All
<cjpcjp_> is that it! is that the culprit?
<cjpcjp_> should it be AllowOverride None
<sigint> I'm not completely sure what that does, but I can tell you that the file itself is the culprit
<sigint> Line 6 overrides your document root again
<cjpcjp_> really? shall we disable it for nwo?
<cjpcjp_> *now?
<sigint> Yes
<sigint> I'm not convinced that you actually need it, but try that
<DarwinSurvivor> sigint: your "chmod -R" above will make everything executable in that directory (including files, images, etc). Not the safest was to run the web server...
<sigint> Yes, silly of me
<cjpcjp_> the default host was not enabled
<cjpcjp_> wrong chat
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-27
<genii> Crap. I thought the meeting was today and not yesterday.
<jlamothe> We generally don't do board meetings on Tuesdays, as they're already busy enough.
<BobJonkman1> Hi genii The Ubuntu-ca IRC meeting was actually last Thursday...
<genii> BobJonkman1: The one I mistook was actually for Sept 26 last year, i though it was Aug 26 THIS year...
<BobJonkman1> genii: Wow, talk about jet lag!
<genii> Heh, yes!
<azend> BobJonkman1: are you coming over for my Guelph Ubuntu Hour?
<azend> Double shot of Ubuntu?
<azend> also, did you see my tweet?
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-28
<BobJonkman1> azend: Yup, should be in Guelph for Ubuntu Hour
<BobJonkman1> And I've replied to a tweet about an OSM alternative to StreetView, called OpenStreetView (what a unique, original name!) http://sn.jonkman.ca/group/osm
<BobJonkman1> Y'all should join the Fediverse, a bunch of StatusNet servers all communicating with each other.  Like Twitter, but FLOSS, federated, and autonomous.
<BobJonkman1> There's a list of Federated StatusNet instances at http://www.skilledtests.com/wiki/List_of_Independent_Statusnet_Instances - pick one of the public subscription services and join in.
<BobJonkman1> (I'm running http://sn.jonkman.ca intended for Jonkman Family members, but so far none of them want to be FAIF.  Don't understand what Ed Snowden was saying, I guess)
<Nikon> hey
<Nikon> :33
 * genii slides Nikon a coffee
 * Nikon thanks genii for the coffee
<genii> Anytime :)
<Nikon> so, i got a question
<Nikon> i know this isnt #ubuntu but i was wondering if it would be possible to get support here
<genii> I guess you just ask the question and see if anybody takes it up
<Nikon> okie dokie c:
<Nikon> i have a newer laptop with a uefi or somthing firmware/bio *forgets what it was exactly* and i want to install ubuntu
<Nikon> is there any direction for this?
<genii> <ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Nikon> also, when i tried previously my computer would over heat within a few minutes
<genii> Had to copy-paste from the bot
<Nikon> no worries
<Nikon> and WSOME
<Nikon> caps lock
<Nikon> awesome*
<Nikon> any idea about the overheat tho?
<genii> I would suspect nvidia gpu, but thats just a hunch
<Nikon> narp
<Nikon> laptop and ati
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-29
<genii> Probably some fglrx bug then
<Nikon> well, i did send it in for a broken fan a while back
<Nikon> maybe its that
<Nikon> but also
<Nikon> my computer uses some program to control the fan
<genii> aticonfig  has some option to directly control the fan
<Nikon> it wasnt the card fan, it was the main cooling fan
<genii> Ah. Since it's EFI I guess no ACPI or such. Unfortunately I don't know much about EFI/UEFI
<Nikon> yea
<genii> Sorry not to be of more help.
<Nikon> No worries c:
<Nikon> genii
<Nikon> how much space should i give ubuntu?
<Nikon> i have 106 gb free at the moment
<genii> So probably 80-100
<Nikon> correction
<Nikon> lets see
<Nikon> i just cleaned out my hdd again
<Nikon> 122
<Nikon> gb
<Nikon> er 126
<genii> The settings if you choose Guided mode are usually the optimal for what you have
<Nikon> okie dokie
<genii> At any rate, I need to leave work :)
<Nikon> and it should install beside windows right?
<Nikon> oh okay
<Nikon> thank you for the help
<genii> You're welcome, and good luck!
<Nikon> and have a good rest of your day!
<Nikon> thank you :3
<genii> :)
<Nikon_m> Hey, I'm back
<Nikon_m> So my laptop is having some overheating issues with 12.04.3
<Nikon_m> So much so I can't get the live cd working long enough to install ubuntu
<BobJonkman1> If Nikon_m comes back, tell him I've had the same problem. I had to pop the cover off the laptop (non-trivial!) to remove the encrusted dirt on the heat-sink grille. Now I have enough fur to make my own kittens!
<azend> Ubuntu Hour Guelph in an hour
<azend> If you're in the area, c'mon out
#ubuntu-ca 2013-08-30
<azend> Hi
<Freshmeadow> We moved to #ubuntu-ca-guelph
<azend> http://imgur.com/gallery/Jjtpdi9 :)
#ubuntu-ca 2014-08-27
<iopha> Hi, I just upgraded overnight to 14.04 and now Ubuntu won't finish booting properly. I need some help!
<iopha> I'm a bit of a noob so I apologize in advance for how, er, tedious this might get...
<iopha> But if anyone could assist me I'd be really grateful.
<iopha> Hello?
<iopha> Anyone here?
<Nicholas> Hello?
<FranzRakocziJR> hi
#ubuntu-ca 2014-08-29
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey guys
<Akiva-Thinkpad> are we going to have a global jam?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<BobJonkman1> Hi Akiva-Thinkpad: I haven't seen any activity in any of the other chapters about a Global Jam.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BobJonkman1, sept 11 I think
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the community team did a recent post about it
<BobJonkman1> I'm organizing something on 13 September in Toronto; it would usually be an Ubuntu Hour, but since it falls right on UGJ weekend I'm going to brand it on the LoCO portal as a Global Jam event
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'm in vancouver, so if I join you, someone will need to skype me through :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah nice
<BobJonkman1> Yup, I think UGJ is from 12-14 September, maybe 11-14 in some timezones :)
<BobJonkman1> And the Waterloo Region chapter is having a big blowout Software Freedom Day event on 20 September, which is the same folks that would normally put on a Global Jam.
<BobJonkman1> We're just too busy with SFD to do a UGJ this year
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah nice
 * Akiva-Thinkpad wonders if the vancouver loco will do anything
<BobJonkman1> The Vancouver group is supposed to be pretty active, but I can't really tell since their Meetup.com page is closed
<BobJonkman1> Start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Vancouver
<BobJonkman1> But I don't know how well-maintained that page is
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<BobJonkman1> Randall Ross is a big wheel in the Ubuntu Community, and the chapter leader for Ubuntu-Vancouver
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BobJonkman1, Does he hang out here?
#ubuntu-ca 2014-08-30
<BobJonkman2> Akiva-Thinkpad: I've never seen Randal Ross on IRC, he's more of a Google Hangout person (or a http://ubuntuonair.com/ person)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BobJonkman2, mmmm neato
<Akiva-Thinkpad> BobJonkman2, any plans to what you'll be doing at the jam?
<BobJonkman2> Akiva-Thinkpad: Since we're teaming up with TorontoCrypto, for sure a GnuPG/PGP keysigning.
<BobJonkman2> There was some interest in getting started with GnuPG/PGP, so maybe a quick intro to crypto and an installfest for GnuPG with Enigmail for Thunderbird
<BobJonkman2> And we're partnering with LibrePlanet-Ontario, so sergiodj will be there. Should be good for some discussions about why Ubuntu isn't really Free Software :)
#ubuntu-ca 2017-09-03
<ALTF5> Hi, anyone awake ? :)
<r11> anyone around?
<r11> dead
#ubuntu-ca 2019-08-31
<solidz> hello
#ubuntu-ca 2019-09-01
<soundwave> Hi all! I'd like to know if there is a detailed tutorial/howto concerning moving the boot partition from hard drive to usb drive?
<soundwave> Hi all! I'd like to know if there is a detailed tutorial/howto concerning moving the boot partition from hard drive to usb drive?
